# New fifthwheel



## highrigger_1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi,
I'm wanting to buy a 28F RL-S outback fifthwheel 2005, just wanting to know what a good deal on one is? If any one has one and likes it, and any problem or should I look for something else. Does anyone like there Outback trailers or fifthwheel?

Thanks,
Highrigger_1


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

A good place to look for prices is Bonner's Lakeshore RV. You can find them on the web. They seem to have the best prices around, if you willing to go to Muskeegan, MI to pick it up.

I used their published price as a negotiating tool for my 26RS.

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I just purchased a2005 28F RL-S in Texas. List $31,291 purchase price $23,400.
I had also got a price on a Reese Signiture Series 16K slider 5th wheel hitch from etrailer.com and took it along when I purchased my 5th wheel, the dealer matched the price from the internet site.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

As Tim mentioned I also used Lakeshores price when we bought our Outback. I don't see any 5ers on Lakeshores website but you may want to contact them. Here is their website.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Great Outdoors Rv ""These are sold out for 4 months! We have 2 left!"""

I dealt with Ray Preston, they definately will try for your business, plus they deliver anywhere.

I would give them a call and see what the best price they will give it to you for.

Good Luck


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

GlenninTexas said:


> I just purchased a2005 28F RL-S in Texas. List $31,291 purchase price $23,400.


Nice to see that the "25% off list" rule of thumb is still a pretty accurate guideline.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

highrigger_1 said:


> Does anyone like there Outback trailers or fifthwheel?


Yes, I think you will find 1 or 2 here who do


----------

